# Ramps For F-150 4x2



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I sold the racecar now i'm getting a 4wheeler the question i have is whats a good reasonably priced set of ramps to put the wheeler in the back of my 2wd F-150 without killing myself


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

go on craigslist and find some nice used aluminum atv ramps.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;925634 said:


> go on craigslist and find some nice used aluminum atv ramps.


Do you happen to know what's a good length


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would look for something aluminum, preferably open mesh. Lightweight, good traction. Get the longest ones you can that will go in the bed with the tailgate up.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i have folding galvinized steel ramps that are arched, i belive there 6ft long and with the tall tires and rims on my quad, when there folded they just fit under the rear axle


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Alpha Property;926238 said:


> i have folding galvinized steel ramps that are arched, i belive there 6ft long and with the tall tires and rims on my quad, when there folded they just fit under the rear axle


Thanks for the info....I was almost thinking of building my own....I have an 8' bed....What did your ramps cost


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Just buy a ramp kit and 2 2x10x8 boards. You can cut the boards to fit.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought 8' folding aluminum, open mesh, arched ramps with a 1500lb weight limit for a little over $100.00 including shipping from an Ebay dealer. Each one folds in half and slide under the quad. They came with tie down safety straps to be used when loading or unloading. Although i havent' had a problem with traction, i think the ladder rung type would provide even more non-slip traction.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I paid $50 for 2 reese folding aluminum ramps. rated for 1500lbs. They are 2 seperate ramps and they fold and they are arched so they arent as steep. Here are some pics of mine.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Did you get those new or used? Either way, nice snag!!!


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Got a question, do you side load your quad onto the trailer like that or is the pic just to show the ramps?


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

The wood ones are dangerous and will break on you at some point. I found that out the hard way. Also the ones like eatmytailpipes posted can move around while you are loading the quad. Cost a buddy a knee surjury when one spit out from under him while loading his quad up in the back of his 94 chevy which had a bent up tail gate.

Best bet would be a set of 6 foot long aluminum bi fold or tri fold ramps. Plenty strong and sufficiently long for your half ton and will fold up and fit between the tires of the wheeler. I have have both, the tri folds are a bit wider making it easier to load and unload. 

Always tie off your ramps when loading or unloading. It's worth the extra work. It only takes one time for those ramps to spit out and the quad to come over on you.

Expect to spend around a hundred to a hundred and fifty bucks for a good set of ramps.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skamaniac;926360 said:


> Got a question, do you side load your quad onto the trailer like that or is the pic just to show the ramps?


Before I sold the trailer yes I did side load them like that. Well side load one to the front and the other one pulled on the back. But now I have a 7x18 equipment trailer and can fit many quads. And since I got the ramps when I go riding with just one quad I put it in one of the trucks. Yes I bought them used off craigslist for $50.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mud;926542 said:


> The wood ones are dangerous and will break on you at some point. I found that out the hard way. Also the ones like eatmytailpipes posted can move around while you are loading the quad. Cost a buddy a knee surjury when one spit out from under him while loading his quad up in the back of his 94 chevy which had a bent up tail gate.
> 
> Best bet would be a set of 6 foot long aluminum bi fold or tri fold ramps. Plenty strong and sufficiently long for your half ton and will fold up and fit between the tires of the wheeler. I have have both, the tri folds are a bit wider making it easier to load and unload.
> 
> ...


actually they cant kick out because there are straps that go onto the hitch on your truck that hold them so they do not kick out. I used wooden ones a couple times never ever again lol.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the same type as Tailpipe but with the open mesh surface. I use camlock straps to keep them secured to the truck via the bumper as a safety measure. They came with the ramps. They cannot spit out when used in this manner. Only takes a few seconds to hook them up. I keep one end of the strap tied to the ramp so all i have to do is reach under the bumper with the hook end and pull them tight. They fold in half like Tailpipes and are 8' opened, 4' folded.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

My buddy has the folding aluminum ramps and those are awesome. Seem pretty indestructible. I used to use a piece of plywood when we were searching for ramps, there comes a time when you slide off the plywood cause its wet and you sh*t your pants :laughing: So, I wouldnt recommend anything wood.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of it loaded up in the f250. I couldnt shut the gate on my truck because of the toolbox. But the ramps as you can see fit nicely on the sides. And I use the straps for the ramps to strap it to something on the quad to prevent them from falling out.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lj, your truck has to be the most seen truck on Plowsite.
(Willingly, probably not.)

:laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;926762 said:


> Lj, your truck has to be the most seen truck on Plowsite.
> (Willingly, probably not.)
> 
> :laughing:


shane did i ever tell you. i dont like you lol jk


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;926818 said:


> shane did i ever tell you. i dont like you lol jk


Lol! I wouldnt mind seeing the truck if you would finally paint the thing! :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;926890 said:


> Lol! I wouldnt mind seeing the truck if you would finally paint the thing! :laughing:


gonnna get sprayed this week. My buddy is gonna do it for me.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;926903 said:


> gonnna get sprayed this week. My buddy is gonna do it for me.


Its a miracle!

Of course your not doing it, your too busy going for 3k posts now right?


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;926709 said:


> Before I sold the trailer yes I did side load them like that. Well side load one to the front and the other one pulled on the back. But now I have a 7x18 equipment trailer and can fit many quads. And since I got the ramps when I go riding with just one quad I put it in one of the trucks. Yes I bought them used off craigslist for $50.


I was wondering if you had any problems side loading when you drop over the edge of the trailer sides. I sold my 16' trailer and downsized to a 12'. I downsized my lawncare buisness also and only carry one mower now that i'm retired. If there is no problem side loading over the top of the side rails i could carry mine and my ice fishin' buddie's quad with all are gear on the trailer. That would be awsome.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;926757 said:


> Here are a couple pics of it loaded up in the f250. I couldnt shut the gate on my truck because of the toolbox. But the ramps as you can see fit nicely on the sides. And I use the straps for the ramps to strap it to something on the quad to prevent them from falling out.


Thanks for all the effort guys....I didnt expect you to load your quads up to show me, but thanks alot I appreciate it....Nice quads guys...

How do you like that arctic cat & what model is it....I was thinking of getting either a Suzuki or a Arctic Cat


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

TommyMac;927161 said:


> Thanks for all the effort guys....I didnt expect you to load your quads up to show me, but thanks alot I appreciate it....Nice quads guys...
> 
> How do you like that arctic cat & what model is it....I was thinking of getting either a Suzuki or a Arctic Cat


I doubt he loaded it up for you to take pictures... Hes just a picture happy guy. I bet his PhotoBucket has atleast 30 pages.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

pile the snow up and make a snow ramp, then when you need to get it off your truck, just drive, its a 4x2 right, it cant be too high off the ground, make sure not to bottom out plow when driving out of truck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

skamaniac;926965 said:


> I was wondering if you had any problems side loading when you drop over the edge of the trailer sides. I sold my 16' trailer and downsized to a 12'. I downsized my lawncare buisness also and only carry one mower now that i'm retired. If there is no problem side loading over the top of the side rails i could carry mine and my ice fishin' buddie's quad with all are gear on the trailer. That would be awsome.


As long as it is 4/wd and has a little bit of ground clearance your good. when you go over have it is 4wd and then you will hear it bottom out on the rail then both tires will fall in. backing it out have it in 4x4 and the tires will spin a little then they will grab the rail and pull ya out. My trailer in the picture was a 6x12 then i bought a 7x16 that fit both my quads nose to tail with some room left over. then I bought the equipment trailer.
I use to have a pic IDK where it went.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

TommyMac;927161 said:


> Thanks for all the effort guys....I didnt expect you to load your quads up to show me, but thanks alot I appreciate it....Nice quads guys...
> 
> How do you like that arctic cat & what model is it....I was thinking of getting either a Suzuki or a Arctic Cat


I didnt load the quad up. That is a pic before I left my driveway when I was going ice fishing. I love the arctic cat. both my arctic cats have suzuki drivetrains. Currently one has 1800 miles on it and the other has 1100 miles. They both run great and will go anywhere. Very solid machines.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;927267 said:


> I doubt he loaded it up for you to take pictures... Hes just a picture happy guy. I bet his PhotoBucket has atleast 30 pages.


You kidding only 30 pages wow there's more then that lmao. I needed a new one because I ran out of room in the old one.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*ramps*

I use these tri-folds, there 6 ft long. Work great for my motorcycles also. Have used them w/ hand trucks also. Wish they were a bit longer but still work. They fold up and slide under my quad. have straps on them so they don't kick out.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

You dont need ramps... We just stand the atv on the back 2 wheel, push it up to the truck, drop the front wheels on the bed. Put it in gear, then lift the back of the rearend up there... Its hard to desctibe it... I would take some pics, but we just sold our last 4-wheeler (04 660 Raptor)... 

Its harder to do with a utility four wheeler as you can imagine... But my bros friend races professionaly (well, i guess semi-pro maybe). And thats how he takes his bikes around, saves big on gas...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here you go, i looked on you tube... sure enough, theirs a video for it... This guys seem kinda dumb tho...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

An hers is a bad thing about some ramps... This would suck so bad... And when you load it like us, we have never done ANTYHING like this... watch it, you wil think twice b4 buying ramps....


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;947444 said:


> An hers is a bad thing about some ramps... This would suck so bad... And when you load it like us, we have never done ANTYHING like this... watch it, you wil think twice b4 buying ramps....


You can't discount ramps because some idiot didn't take the time to secure the ramps to the truck. That wouldn't have happened if he had tied them to the truck.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;947528 said:


> You can't discount ramps because some idiot didn't take the time to secure the ramps to the truck. That wouldn't have happened if he had tied them to the truck.


Have to agree with ALC this time. Then again, you could always build your own ramps: 



 ussmileyflag


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

this time? You say it like your right all the time and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I was simply saying I agree with you instead of rusty.... don't get bent out of shape...


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;948121 said:


> this time? You say it like your right all the time and everyone else is wrong.


Greg, he hit 100 posts and has not said **** yet! ROTFFLMAO he just posts to get his count up!!!


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

skywagon;948253 said:


> Greg, he hit 100 posts and has not said **** yet! ROTFFLMAO he just posts to get his count up!!!


**** 

BTW, thanks for expressing your concern with my post count. Contrary to your belief i post to help people when they have questions or concerns. I also post when I feel something someone else posted is possibly incorrect. I'm here to help as much as you or the next guy.

Grow up and move on.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

BruteForce750;948429 said:


> ****
> 
> BTW, thanks for expressing your concern with my post count. Contrary to your belief i post to help people when they have questions or concerns. I also post when I feel something someone else posted is possibly incorrect. I'm here to help as much as you or the next guy.
> 
> Grow up and move on.


Gotta know what your talking about to help out, plowing 3-4 snows means ****! Always trying to promote your Warn POS plows. By the way love the friggan hairdoo!ROTFFLMAO


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

skywagon;948575 said:


> Gotta know what your talking about to help out, plowing 3-4 snows means ****! Always trying to promote your Warn POS plows. By the way love the friggan hairdoo!ROTFFLMAO


 There is no need to constantly derail threads anytime you see my post with your nonsense comments.

If you feel the information pertaining to that thread I gave was is incorrect, feel free to post why. If you have an issue with my comments or just me in general, feel free to send me a PM to discuss it. It's an inconvenience for those who are actually interested in the threads subject to have to scuffle through these nonsense posts.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

BruteForce750;948580 said:


> There is no need to constantly derail threads anytime you see my post with your nonsense comments.
> 
> If you feel the information pertaining to that thread I gave was is incorrect, feel free to post why. If you have an issue with my comments or just me in general, feel free to send me a PM to discuss it. It's an inconvenience for those who are actually interested in the threads subject to have to scuffle through these nonsense posts.


Why does everything in these forums always turn into a pissin match :laughing:...I just bought some nice alluminum ramps....so thread closed


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

What did you end up getting? Bi-fold? Tri-fold? How long?

Let us know how you like them after using them!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

I got 90" arched non-folding aluminum.....I paid $94 for them + $29 s&h from discount ramps.com.....Can't tell you how they are seen my 4wheeler wont be in for a few more weeks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Your ahead of the game then if you got the ramps and don't have the 4 wheeler. LOL . Make sure you use pull straps and secure the ramps to the bumper whenever your riding up them. If I'm just putting something small in the back using ramps that I don't ride on, I won't bother with the straps.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I assume the bed of the truck is wide enough to fit the ramps with the quad? Will you be laying them on the side of the ATV? With the arch i assume they wont fit under the ATV...or am i wrong?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;948832 said:


> Your ahead of the game then if you got the ramps and don't have the 4 wheeler. LOL . Make sure you use pull straps and secure the ramps to the bumper whenever your riding up them. If I'm just putting something small in the back using ramps that I don't ride on, I won't bother with the straps.


Ya, I learned that the hard way loading the race car.....Knowing my luck if I didn't order the ramps ahead of time my 4 wheeler would come in & I'd be S.O.L


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

man you guys will hate me when i tell yeah, i load mine in my 4x4 with 2 2x6's with a bentpiece of metal on them,and little scraps of wood for traction, hell some are missing lol, 

i don't strap them either, i just run and gun it , actually just use momentum to coast up the ramp, ive done it so many times lol,





you guys gotta stop being so mean lately, funny is one thing, hell my wife says i am mean funny so that'sbetter than just mean lmao.

whoever behaves the most i will let them come to my house, so they can plow 30'' of snow, as i tape them from my warm window, i bet we hear excuses then lol


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;949728 said:


> man you guys will hate me when i tell yeah, i load mine in my 4x4 with 2 2x6's with a bentpiece of metal on them,and little scraps of wood for traction, hell some are missing lol,
> 
> i don't strap them either, i just run and gun it , actually just use momentum to coast up the ramp, ive done it so many times lol,


 Do you give quotes for replacement rear windows :laughing:

Just make sure no one asks to record you loading it into the truck...the second they do, disaster is heading your way lol


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

The ramps arrived today....Nice set-up if I do say so myself & they included some pull threw safety straps....Good service, I called tues around 2pm & they arrived today around 3pm....Can't wait to use them....I got a e-mail from my dealer today & he said that my quad will be in on Monday, thank god I ordered the ramps early enuff, that would of sucked to get my quad & cant ride it :realmad:

Just measured them, there less then 5" from the ground to the arch so they will fit nicely under my quad with another 5" to spare....Pissa


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe I missed it, but what did you end up getting for a quad?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Arctic Cat 300 2x4


----------

